# Over dosed my HCG, what now?



## hill450 (Feb 2, 2012)

So was filling my 5000iu vial and thought 5ml would fit and wouldn't you know it filled full at 4ml. So I recalculated real quick and got the wrong answer I have now found out. Took 750iu twice this week resulting in a 1500iu week. I know I know stupid mistake and this shit is serious and I should have put more thought into it. All I want to know is, do I keep the 500 protocol going twice per week or do I just shoot 500iu once next week?


----------



## njc (Feb 2, 2012)

It's not a big deal.  Just continue on.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can't skip my next HCG shot? Hate that I wasted it


----------



## njc (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, yeah you could do that, sure.


----------



## hill450 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, I appreciate the help man!


----------

